# imature Malinois



## Mark Ryden (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a imature 13 month Malinois training in Schutzhund. His Protection & Tracking are very good. He has enough drive to have great obedience. I want him to have powerful obedience when healing. I can get him to do healing for 5 min then it goes down hill as far as his power. I am not sure if I should stop doing obedience for a while, or do some drive work. I am very new at doing schutzhund.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not sure why you need to go past 5 minutes at this point.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Even with mature dogs I never do a full heeling pattern. I dislike pattern training, it's boring for both me and the dog. Everything is broken up into smaller segments. Examples: Heel tens steps reward. Heel, shove off the dog, run a bit and go back into heel again. Heel a bit, release the dog to bark and back in to heeling. Break things down in to smaller pieces and the dog will be much drivier for the work :smile:

I wouldn't call that immaturity I'd call that boring


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If my attention span was pulled down to OB I would shut down too. Change speed, rewards, and locations. What's the big deal with a dog that is bored....


----------

